# I love hunting!!!



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

After a nice opening weekend for pheasants things have really turned of a bit as far as the roosters have been concerned. The last two days we went out only two roosters down between me and a friend.[attachment=3:360girkr]Bronco Pheasant retrieve 11.10.10.jpg[/attachment:360girkr]

So today I decided to give it a go for a morning extended archery hunt and if unsuccessful by 10:00 I would head out to meet a buddy and his friend to try his spot. The only buck I saw was a tiny lil forker that I opted not to go after. So it was time to go bird hunting. This friend of mine is not an upland hunter and thus never killed a bird other than a forest grouse while deer hunting. I have been trying to get him after some birds for a while. Finally we got him out. The Pheasant push was a dud so we decided to go look for some Chukars and low and behold we got him his first Chukar. Bronco nailed the bird with a beautiful point right in front of him and he was able to drop it after flushing up the bird. This was one of the biggest Chukars I've seen for years. I dont know who was more excited me or him.[attachment=2:360girkr]Jeremiahs first Chukar 11.14.10.jpg[/attachment:360girkr]

Shortly after that Bronco nailed down another solid point about 60 yds out in front. As I moved in the bird jumped up for a long shot. I hit the bird but the only thing that fell was his right leg. The bird flew and flew and flew till you could barely see it anymore. Then just before it looked to land it turned around and started flying back our way. It was coming strait at us so we readied our guns. it closed the distance to maybe 200 yds then changed direction again. This time it went straight up for 20 yds or so before pausing in the air and turning over upside down and fell to the earth dead. Pretty cool to watch. Unfortunately it had fallen so far out there we didnt get a very good mark on the bird and after an hour of looking had to give it up. After a couple more nice points each of us had a bird in the bag and a bunny to boot.[attachment=1:360girkr]Chukar hunt Myah n me 11.14.10.jpg[/attachment:360girkr]

The bird in the middle is about the average size Chukar I typically kill. The one to the right you can see is significantly bigger.[attachment=0:360girkr]3 chukars n cottontail 11.14.10.jpg[/attachment:360girkr]
It was fantastic putting a new bird hunter on his first bird. Especially because he was unable to do his annual deer hunt this year. Gotta love hunting!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My goodness. You have killed Chukzilla.  8)


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

thats the biggest chuckar i have ever seen. wow. Nice pictures.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Isn't it awesome to get out for an enjoyable day in the field!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Got my buddy out again today. We were able to get him his first Hun and his first Dove. He should of had his first Pheasants as well. Bronco put two roosters up for him today but he missed em both. Sorry for the dark pictures in a parking lot but I forgot to take one earlier. Wouldnt have worried about it but the guys just so excited about two days of firsts.[attachment=0:215aul5e]'s first Hun and OCD 11.15.10.jpg[/attachment:215aul5e]


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool deal!! So is he starting to realize how nice and relaxing upland game is and starting to wonder why he does the harder hunt, if he hunts other stuff? I know I think that to myself everytime I go out rabbit or grouse hunting. Everytime I'm duck hunting and loading all my gear after my hunt I think about how I'm never doing all this again!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Cool deal!! So is he starting to realize how nice and relaxing upland game is and starting to wonder why he does the harder hunt, if he hunts other stuff? I know I think that to myself everytime I go out rabbit or grouse hunting. Everytime I'm duck hunting and loading all my gear after my hunt I think about how I'm never doing all this again!!


He has really only done a little deer and Elk hunting. However he's always hunted with his father in law who is a bit older and keeps him relegated fairly close to the roads. He has a hard time with the miles weve been putting on chasing Chukar and Pheasant in Utah. He's still had fun though but certainly cant keep up with me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> My goodness. You have killed Chukzilla.  8)


Seriously!!! That is a huge chuck chuck


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":10mb2pin]My goodness. You have killed Chukzilla.  8)


Seriously!!! That is a huge chuck chuck[/quote:10mb2pin]

I know huh! I was really wanting to convince him to let me get it mounted but being his first Chukar and all I let it lye. He certainly isnt going to hang it on any wall just eat the meat and throw away the rest. How sad!!!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> by tigerpincer » Nov 15, '10, 7:51
> 
> Got my buddy out again today. We were able to get him his first Hun and his first Dove. He should of had his first Pheasants as well. Bronco put two roosters up for him today but he missed em both. Sorry for the dark pictures in a parking lot but I forgot to take one earlier. Wouldnt have worried about it but the guys just so excited about two days of firsts.


DOVE...Hmmmmm....Not trying to stur the pot but you might want to check the season dates. The dove doesn't seem to have a black collar on the back of its neck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

cklspencer said:


> DOVE...Hmmmmm....Not trying to stur the pot but you might want to check the season dates. The dove doesn't seem to have a black collar on the back of its neck.


It was a Eurasian Collard Dove which is considered an invasive species and has no season or limit on how many can be shot


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> It was a Eurasian Collard Dove which is considered an invasive species and has no season or limit on how many can be shot


That's what I was hoping would be said. Its a dark picture and not a good view of the dove.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

cklspencer said:


> > It was a Eurasian Collard Dove which is considered an invasive species and has no season or limit on how many can be shot
> 
> 
> That's what I was hoping would be said. Its a dark picture and not a good view of the dove.


We gotta assume the best right?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

DOVE...Hmmmmm....Not trying to stur the pot but you might want to check the season dates. The dove doesn't seem to have a black collar on the back of its neck.[/quote]

It is a dark picture but look closely at the tail of the dove. The collar around the neck is not the only sign of a UCD. If it were shooting them while in flight and knowing for sure what youre shooting at would be rather difficult wouldnt u say? Their tails are bigger, rounded and blunt like a grouse tail. The mourning dove has a narrow pointed tail. Also they are like twice the size of a mourning dove. On top of that its not very often you would see a mourning dove around these parts this time of year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

tigerpincer said:


> Also they are like twice the size of a mourning dove.


They look like gray nerf balls. Big doves!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good points, TP, but I would contend that there are TONS of Mourning doves around still. I have been seeing them every day here in SLC. Late migrators I guess. Still gotta be careful when trying to ID them. They're small and fast, and it takes a good eye to pick out the differences between the two birds.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Chaser said:


> Good points, TP, but I would contend that there are TONS of Mourning doves around still. I have been seeing them every day here in SLC. Late migrators I guess. Still gotta be careful when trying to ID them. They're small and fast, and it takes a good eye to pick out the differences between the two birds.


Yes I know there are still some in the state especially a little further south. I have seen a few in Ogden, but we were hunting farther North. In 25 years of hunting this area I have seen a mourning dove up there this late in the year just once. I'm not saying its not possible to see them but up here its not very common at all. I dont think telling the two species apart is incredibly difficult in most situations. The tail gives em away. This one was definately a UCD so no worries.


----------

